# Video Games cause mental problems



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

QUOTE(http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE69A0GD20101011) said:
			
		

> (Reuters Health) - More than two hours a day spent watching television or playing computer games could put a child at greater risk for psychological problems, suggests a new study.
> 
> British researchers found the effect held regardless of how active kids were during the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 14, 2010)

The industry cause mental problems, not this.


----------



## hova1 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's true, i've been playing video games since the age of 4 and i'm a total psychopath.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor researches, extremely biased point of views.

What they see as "problems" may be advantages for other people.

1) We don't need to live until 110. In my opinion, after 80 is way to old. 
2) Psychological problems work both ways. Sure I may have Asperger syndrome (not necessarily from stuff described as above), but my odd behavior and social equalities have contributed to a lot of things that make me satisfied in life.
3)The researchers need to define positive, define negative, define the exact psychological 'problems' before I'll ever not watch TV or play games again.

Edit: and shit, I'd have Psychological 'problems' too if I ever watched Dora the Explorer or any other crazy kid's cartoons.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2010)

Mental problems? 

What they be, yo?

*epic gang signs*


----------



## pichon64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, yeah, they said the same about rock, about TV, about radio (yes, long time ago) and even when somebody invented *the shower* (yes, you read right, the shower). With any innovation (more or less in this case, videogames are just old right now) there are a bunch of people against it. It's almost human nature. Like stupidity.

I think living is enough to make you crazy.


----------



## injected11 (Oct 14, 2010)

And video games also improve hand-eye coordination, reaction time, and problem-solving skills. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, so I'll keep playing.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 14, 2010)

Mental problems cause video games.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 14, 2010)

I was mental before I started playing video games.


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 14, 2010)

What really cause's mental problems is looking injected11's avatar.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 14, 2010)

Like i care if it give me mental problem. 
Now days everything is bad. The food is bad, cars are bad, the air is bad and so on and on and on!!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 14, 2010)

Video problems cause mental games.


----------



## nando (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah... if having serious head shot skills is a mental problem.


----------



## injected11 (Oct 14, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> yeah... if having serious head shot skills is a mental problem.


lol. Reminded me of TF2's "Meet the Sniper"...

I'm not a crazed gunman, dad! I'm an assassin! What's the difference?! One is a profession, the other is a mental illness!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> *And video games also improve hand-eye coordination*, reaction time, and problem-solving skills. Damned if you do, damned if you don't, so I'll keep playing.


Is that really so vital? Why do people always say that? I've been playing video games for years and I don't think I'm becoming  some hand-eye coordination master. You know what else improves hand-eye coordination - doing anything that involves coordinating your eyes and hands.

Nothing personal.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Mental problems cause video games.
> Yes.
> 
> QUOTE(DiscostewSM @ Oct 14 2010, 05:31 PM) Video problems cause mental games.


Not entirely untrue.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Video games cause cancer.
Research also causes cancer.
Reading news articles about the causes of psychological problems causes cancer too.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Video games cause cancer.
> Research also causes cancer.
> Reading news articles about the causes of psychological problems causes cancer too.


Not having cancer causes cancer.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Mental problems cause video games.



Actually that's true to an extent with eroge games and those dirty punishment games like Kimokawae, the people who created those have a paraphalia (lolita complex) which is a mental illness.  You have to admit certain games in this genre were created by people with sick minds who needed a way to express themselves without getting their asses locked up or worse.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> screen viewing is associated with negative behaviors," lead researcher Dr. Angie Page of the University of Bristol told Reuters Health *in an e-mail*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Video games cause cancer.
> Research also causes cancer.
> Reading news articles about the causes of psychological problems causes cancer too.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > screen viewing is associated with negative behaviors," lead researcher Dr. Angie Page of the University of Bristol told Reuters Health *in an e-mail*


----------



## injected11 (Oct 14, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask someone who is ridiculously clumsy. Being clumsy will lead to things being broken, which often leads to anger. Chemicals released in the brain during anger literally lower intelligence for a short period. Anything that reduces the number of dumb, angry people breaking things is good in my book.

I learned all my typing skills from a video game after a typing course didn't seem to help much.


----------



## craplame (Oct 14, 2010)

I see they want someone or something to blame. I doubt video games cause mental problems. My brother plays video games and he gets really angry. But when I play it, I'm not all angry. I think video games helps people to concentrate.


----------



## referencer (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm glad I can always count on GBAtemp to deliver such insightful, thought-out and well-researched responses to these types of articles instead of spitting out a bunch of one-line dismissals that further support the theory that the only people who play games are petulant children.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 14, 2010)

Typical scapegoating. In the really old days, they said reading books was a cause of mental problems. Then it was radio. Then TV. Now games. Soon phones.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 14, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh, God. I didn't notice that!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 14, 2010)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Typical scapegoating. In the really old days, they said reading books was a cause of mental problems. Then it was radio. Then TV. Now games. Soon phones.


That happened already.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 14, 2010)

Been playing since 3 years old (21 now) and no mental problems here, though I do have short attention span sometimes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Of course you didn't see it Thoob, your obviously troubled mind must have blocked it out.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 14, 2010)

dude GTA IV releives my stress by killiing virtual people my bi polar is GENETIC not caused by some game


----------



## ChaosBoi (Oct 14, 2010)

That's really the only thing I like about GTA to be honest. It's a good stress reliever because you get to do things you can't do in real life without being convicted. There's nothing like using an inf health cheat and go around blowing things up to vent your anger, causing massive chaos around the city.

That being said, just don't play in competitions because it's just gonna make you get angrier if you get too competitive.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 14, 2010)

true i never play on PSN cause of my other disabilities l have slow reaction time and stuff


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 14, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't make you a master at hand eye coordination, it improves it. I too think that video games are one of the highest daily activities that increases hand eye coordination.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 14, 2010)

If videogames cause mental problems, then I should be a major sociopath...oh, wait.

Seriously though, this study isn't anything new, nor is it anything I believe. I actually feel like playing games like Zelda since I was a young kid have helped make me more intelligent.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Mental problems cause video games.


Satoshi Tajiri has apparently been diagnosed with Asperger Syndrome. That would go a long way towards explaining the 'Gotta Catch 'em All' mentality of the Pokemon franchise.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 14, 2010)

so was Albert Einstein and and he was a Geinus also dont be hating on my idol but due to my bipolar I lost my hope to one day work with Tajiri and began to be on the "dark side" of gaming


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 15, 2010)

If this is true, then i guess the meaning of the word is now flipped. My friends who play games(and me) are actually smarter than my other friends who are "cool"(as in party and drinking all day&Night)


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Oct 15, 2010)

when are these stupid assholes going to understand: CORRELATION IS NOT CAUSATION just because kids who play video games tend to be stupider/more fucked up doesn't mean the video games caused it, like those stupid fucking commercials saying kids who eat at the table make better grades: no shit because their parents are more strict.

i really hate these stupid statistics that dont prove anything and people actually believe them.


----------



## Advi (Oct 15, 2010)

Have they even considered that people with mental problems simply tend to be more drawn to electronic stimulation?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Have they even considered that people with mental problems simply tend to be more drawn to electronic stimulation?


That wound be to much as right


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 15, 2010)

So THAT explains the voices in my head.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> So THAT explains the voices in my head.


No, you're just infested by Lilliputians.


----------



## Joktan (Oct 15, 2010)

I am crazy....I talk to myself all the time...let me see talk to my self or give up video games...I love talkin to myself


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 15, 2010)

my partner play super street fighter 4 for hours on end each day constantly playing it to unhealthy levels, he never has a rest only breaks to use the toilet and eat apart from that it is just street fighter, he talks about it constantly too, if that ain't obsession then god knows what that is!


----------



## concealed identi (Oct 15, 2010)

referencer said:
			
		

> I'm glad I can always count on GBAtemp to deliver such insightful, thought-out and well-researched responses to these types of articles instead of spitting out a bunch of one-line dismissals that further support the theory that the only people who play games are petulant children.




Pretty much.


I'm guessing nobody on here actually bothered to read the article? Including the guy who made this thread.


----------



## qwertymodo (Oct 15, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Mental problems cause video games.



Anyone who has browsed the WiiWare catalog can attest to this (granted there are *some* good games in there, but still...)


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 15, 2010)

You are all wrong,  4chan causes mental problems.

Anyways, I disagree that video games cause mental problems, it only happens if you play crappy RPG's


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 15, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> You are all wrong,  4chan causes mental problems.
> 
> Anyways, I disagree that video games cause mental problems, it only happens if you play crappy RPG's



Or crappy eroges. :3
(On that note, Saya no Uta would give_ anyone_ mental problems.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 15, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> You are all wrong,  4chan causes mental problems.
> 
> Anyways, I disagree that video games cause mental problems, it only happens if you play crappy RPG's


Or you play Dr. Jeckyll and Mr Hyde on nes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2010)

that must be why i'm nuts been playing/tv since i was 5


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 15, 2010)

BS :/ I've been playing video games since 5 and I had no mental problem whatsoever. This is so FALSE.


----------



## nutella (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it has less to do with video games but more to do with children (or parents to be more correct) substituting physical activity with video games. Only in few cases are video games the core of the problem. People underestimate the importance of exercise for mental health.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> I think it has less to do with video games but more to do with children (or parents to be more correct) substituting physical activity with video games. Only in few cases are video games the core of the problem. People underestimate the importance of exercise for mental health.


Pfft, who needs exercise when you have thumb to joy[stick] action.


----------



## Deleted member 264001 (Oct 15, 2010)

They always have to find some way to blame video games....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2010)

At least before this I already knew I was crazy.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> At least before this I already knew I was crazy.


You'd better have figured that out Mr. All The Time In The World Lord.


----------



## Red_hawk (Oct 15, 2010)

Note that it does say 10 and 11 years old... they are literally retarded if they think that effects everyone their research is based on one age group.


----------



## Fluto (Oct 15, 2010)

im dont getting any dumier!!! >:I


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 15, 2010)

u cant post something against games in a gaming forum esp when the facts behind the criticism isnt that apparent
maybe the percentages are too great but if someone were to play games for the whole day ie. 6+ hrs then there is a possibility that you will see his state change
maybe the mental problems alerted to in their percentage are not very visible and its effect wouldnt be something ppl would be worried about


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mental problems?
This is fuckin' true. First time I ever played GTA IV, I walked outside an my mind was still in that "gamer mood"... every car I spotted was a potential target and every time I noticed a bike, I would double-take.
I also killed some crows yesterday to see if I would get a flash grenade and combined gems and a torch but got no laser sword.


----------



## Inunah (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh, yeah, I've got mental problems. Oh, yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I didn't start playing video games/watching tv/using the comp a lot until I was 13, though.

No, I could NEVER have mental problems because I was bullied in school up until I moved in 6th grade. I could NEVER have mental problems from being a social dropout who couldn't make friends without being made fun of and bullied for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yes, all of the problems I had in grade school were because I played video games for 20 minutes a day, watched about an hour of shows every 2 days, and played on the computer for 2 hours a week. Yes.
/sarcasm


----------



## Midna (Oct 16, 2010)

I have mental "problems". But they're genetic, so screw you!

(AS)


----------



## Inunah (Oct 16, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> (On that note, Saya no Uta would give_ anyone_ mental problems.


Does this mean I have a mental problem for LIKING that?


----------



## Isabelyes (Oct 16, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and I have one, too.
_But that's alright. We simply had the misfortune of stepping outside the tiny box people call 'reality'._


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 16, 2010)

actually games have no toll on being retarded but it is intact inscribed in the human gene passed down from our parents


----------



## George Dawes (Oct 16, 2010)

Sensationalist headline much?  You should work for the Mail or Sun.  Nowhere does it say that games cause mental issues, there is even a relevant quote in the article:

"Dr. Thomas N. Robinson of the Stanford University School of Medicine, who was not involved in the study, said the new research was not enough to decipher whether the relationship between screen time and psychological wellbeing was truly cause-and-effect.

...

Robinson noted that his own related research, conducted in this way, found that limiting screen time reduced weight gain, aggression and consumer behaviors in kids."

Games (like drugs) very rarely (if ever) cause mental issues, but games (just like drugs) can certainly exacerbate a pre-existing condition (diagnosed or not).  You just need to read a few gaming forums to come into contact with those with serious mental issues that aren't helped by their gameplaying.


----------



## Amak (Oct 16, 2010)

"Psychological problems" was never defined, so this is just another pointless study. Anything can cause issues, attempting to pin it on one cause is pure crap.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2010)

economic deprivation? Where do they get PS3s anyway?


----------



## Kane91z (Oct 16, 2010)

it's more of introverts vs extroverts. this is really a biased study.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 17, 2010)

They found psychological disorder risks on children out of a survey?

These are fuck up researchers.  They should do a fucking experiment before making such claims.


----------

